# what was the biggest game letdown for u this year



## CJL18 (Dec 29, 2014)

Me would be destiny


----------



## eriol33 (Dec 29, 2014)

watch dogs, and this review describes this game perfectly:

"It's like waking up on Christmas morning after being promised a puppy, only to find a skeleton in a box."


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 29, 2014)

watch dogs
glitchfest, poor graphics compared to show game play videos, terrible driving controls

assassins creed unity
glitches, glitches, and more glitches

yoshi new island
pretty much all recycled content, made the graphics shitty looking, redesigned the game for 5 year olds

ultimate nes remix
most of the games lag

pokemon or/as
lazy port/cashgrab using inefficient xy engine, too much water


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 29, 2014)

I believe it wouldn't be a stretch to say that most of 2014's major releases were pretty disappointing.


----------



## Taleweaver (Dec 29, 2014)

Easily Watch_Dogs. It was announced together with a new nintendo console that had an extra touchscreen. Ideal for hacking, right?

Wrong. Not only was it delayed for apparently no other reason except to let the news out that the story wasn't very good, it didn't make good use of that extra time. From what I gather, it uses the extra screen less than zombiu, and certainly not for hacking events. I haven't bought it, and I don't see a reason to either (it's already 50% of on steam right now, which gives even LESS than no reason to buy the wiiu version).


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 29, 2014)

Biggest game letdown would be Team Tridef dropping the ball on Oculus Rift DK2 support; luckily, the slack has been picked up by Team Vireio.  This is ALREADY a golden age of virtual reality.


----------



## Arras (Dec 29, 2014)

Joe88 said:


> ultimate nes remix
> most of the games lag
> 
> pokemon or/as
> lazy port/cashgrab using inefficient xy engine, too much water


 
Didn't most actual NES games lag too? I seem to recall something about a sprite limit causing lag.

As to Pokemon... if that was a letdown, you really need to learn to lower your expectations for Pokemon games (especially remakes).


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'd have to go with Bravely Default. Don't get me wrong, I really liked the game, but that second half was just extremely repetitive, and it was far too easy to come up with one of the numerous strategies that would result in an instant win. Other games like Watch_Dogs may have been far more disappointing for most people, but I didn't have high hopes for them in the first place


----------



## bowser (Dec 29, 2014)

A Link Between Worlds. Even if it was released last year, I played it this year and boy was I disappointed. It looked pretty but it was too damn easy.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 29, 2014)

_Watch Dogs_ - It had so much hype and then it fell really flat on its ass.

I can't really say _Sonic Boom_ since this game looked like a piece of shit from the day it was revealed.


----------



## yusuo (Dec 29, 2014)

Smash Bros 3DS, promised a good fighting portable game turns out that it was created for 5 year olds, i think i played 3-4 online matches then sold the game


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 29, 2014)

I'd say sonic boom(tho after shit like colors and lost world I didn't expect much),destiny (it was way overhyped) or I'd probably pick watch dogs.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 29, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> I'd say sonic boom(tho after shit like colors and lost world I didn't expect much),destiny (it was way overhyped) or I'd probably pick watch dogs.


 
Sonic Colours is one of the best Sonic games right behind Sonic Generations (because Colours was the Gens for Wii) and Lost World was pretty good too (though you had to learn the controls yourself just like a Platinum Games).


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 29, 2014)

yusuo said:


> Smash Bros 3DS, promised a good fighting portable game turns out that it was created for 5 year olds, i think i played 3-4 online matches then sold the game


 
I think it's great, I still play it more than any other 3DS game. What about it makes you think it's for 5 year olds? How is it different than previous Smash games?

Did you play For Glory mode? No items, 2 stock, 6 minutes, 1v1.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 29, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Sonic Colours is one of the best Sonic games right behind Sonic Generations (because Colours was the Gens for Wii) and Lost World was pretty good too (though you had to learn the controls yourself just like a Platinum Games).


Depend I found colors to be one of the worst sonic games in the modern era about around the werehog levels of unleashed. Lost worlds was also pretty awful because of the controls and the play style. Either way that just my opinion


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 29, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> I'd say sonic boom(tho after *shit like colors and lost world* I didn't expect much),destiny (it was way overhyped) or I'd probably pick watch dogs.









Okay. I guess we just have different tastes _(mine being infinitely better)_. _;O;_


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 29, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Okay. I guess we just have different tastes _(mine being infinitely better)_. _;O;_


The internet is the one place where your always right and everybody else is wrong. 

Either way we all just have different opinions


----------



## yusuo (Dec 29, 2014)

Haloman800 said:


> I think it's great, I still play it more than any other 3DS game. What about it makes you think it's for 5 year olds? How is it different than previous Smash games?
> 
> Did you play For Glory mode? No items, 2 stock, 6 minutes, 1v1.


I don't know it just bored the hell out of me, but maybe that's just saying more about how my taste has evolved over the last few years than it is about the game itself.  The question was just what games let me down and that one disappointed me. Doesn't make it a bad game. 

The 5 year old comment is cause my 5 year old son loves it.


----------



## TecXero (Dec 29, 2014)

Sonic Boom. After how good Sonic Colors and Sonic Generations were, I made the foolish mistake of having expectations for the franchise again.


----------



## ilikegoldengrahams (Dec 29, 2014)

Smash Bros. For Wii U I'm really struggling with. Either I'm just getting old and shit or this really feels like a step back.... Can't put my finger on it it, it just doesn't feel right.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 29, 2014)

ilikegoldengrahams said:


> Smash Bros. For Wii U I'm really struggling with. Either I'm just getting old and shit or this really feels like a step back.... Can't put my finger on it it, it just doesn't feel right.


Are you using the GameCube controller?


----------



## dontay0100 (Dec 29, 2014)

Destiny hands down... Infinite activities my a**! More like do the same crap over and over..


----------



## Escape (Dec 29, 2014)

Sonic Boom was a huge let down, but my expectations were pretty low after seeing the 1st trailer...
I'm glad the deal with Nintendo is over, maybe we can now get a decent 3D Sonic game on Vita. Or even a Generations port would be good. 

In response to another post here, I personally was impressed with OR/AS, thought it was a great remake.


----------



## ilikegoldengrahams (Dec 29, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Are you using the GameCube controller?


 
No other way to play Smash Bros. since '64


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 29, 2014)

ilikegoldengrahams said:


> No other way to play Smash Bros. since '64


Then what didn't you like about ssb4?


----------



## ilikegoldengrahams (Dec 29, 2014)

It just doesn't "feel" right to me. Plus it seems to be fooking nails compared to previous installents....


----------



## eriol33 (Dec 29, 2014)

maybe you're just getting bored. I have been trying to play these games since N64 version and I never like it. probably because I never had friends to play it together though. it's must be much more fun to have few people in the room screaming yelling while playing SMB together. unfortunately most of my friends aren't hardcore gamers.


----------



## ilikegoldengrahams (Dec 29, 2014)

I hear that. I remember a funny comment when the 8-player functionality was touted.

"Great idea but it just reminds me that I dont have eight freinds"


----------



## eriol33 (Dec 29, 2014)

in an ideal world, our parents, grandparents, and siters/brothers can play smb with us, lol


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 29, 2014)

Come on, guys, we all knew what Sonic Boom would be.


----------



## ilikegoldengrahams (Dec 29, 2014)

Luckily for me I have two kids just old enough to play and another on his way there. Still find it difficult to let them win so they keep playing though.

Big ol' Sonic fan here as well and I've only just heard about how bad it is from looking here, not even been following that at all! Maybe my sub-conscious is jusy telling me to give up waiting for the fabled good Sonic game.


----------



## Trevor Belmont (Dec 29, 2014)

Ooooh, for me it was "the Evil Within".
What a sorry excuse for a horror game.
"Scary" for all the wrong reasons.:

- Horrible, basically non-existant story. ---> To y'know, keep you interested.

- Next to no character development. ---> to y'know, make you care about the characters and what you're doing.

- Shoddy, decade old style of play / ripoff of much better games. (I.E., RE4, Last of Us...) ---> But never really doing anything good with them. (read: pointless, blatent rip-off)

- Overly difficult in all the wrong ways. ---> I like a challenge, but after the 18th time getting slaughtered by a knockoff chainsaw guy or even "accidentally" by some dime-a-dozen, wandering like a lost dog zombie guy and forced, beginning of the level restarts (think megaman 1 minus a method to the madness) pretty much forced me to reconsider buying games without trying them before I buy, like ever again.

- And on, and on, and on.

--------------------------------------------------

Reserved a copy and got the "fighting chance pack".
More like, the "something to blow your nose with pack" cause wow, an extra shotgun with 4 rounds, extra couple of viles of green liquid and whatever else, little thingies that basically become useless after you piss them away trying to figure out just what the hell you're supposed to be doing.

From the "Saw" movies inspired starting level (blegh!!) to the "fun" traps sprinkled in to give you something to do besides wander around and stumble on the next "objective", to, to, to the, uh, running around, sneaking up on zombies for a stealth kill...
Super cool! Whoops! They can do it too! Awesome!

There were a few good things about the game that I liked.
Collecting lots of goodies from smashing things, using traps to kill baddies chasing you, hiding from baddies under a bed or in a closet, torching bodies of baddies for uh, just because, uhm , uhm, stealth killing baddies for a uhm, "rush", some interesting, odd places you wind up in and uh, that's about it... :-/

Don't get me wrong, I really, really wanted and really, really tried to like this game.
BUT, it became very aparent after day after day trials and errors, that this was just not a well thought out game, nor worth sticking around for to find out if it actually did get any better after level 3 or 4...

Waste of valuable resources.
The graphics could have been something great, but felt (and looked) like a sub-par, last gen, bargain-bin title.
Bethesda should be ashamed of themselves.

Someone over there should be performing hara-kiri for such a travesty.


----------



## Par39 (Dec 29, 2014)

RevPokemon said:


> Are you using the GameCube controller?


I don't think what controller you use would ever make or break a game for anyone, that's just ridiculous. If someone says otherwise they just don't want to get used to new controls, nothing wrong with that if the option to use the old controls is available, but seeing people claiming GC controller as the only way to play Smash is getting a bit annoying. Personally, I've never liked the GameCube controller for Smash, I use Wiimote + Nunchuck. Sure, if you like using GC have fun with that, and I'll have fun not using it.


----------



## ilikegoldengrahams (Dec 29, 2014)

Fair point. But there is a reason that the GC adaptor has been made exclusively for that ONE game.....


----------



## Par39 (Dec 29, 2014)

ilikegoldengrahams said:


> Fair point. But there is a reason that the GC adaptor has been made exclusively for that ONE game.....


Yeah, I know. But at the same time, I think most of the people who like GC controller have played Smash since Melee (which I personally skipped because never owned a GC so I didn't get used to the weirdish button layout), stuck with the control scheme through Brawl and now stay with it for Smash WiiU. The only thing I find annoying about is the people who pretty much freak out when you suggest that you use some other controller (*gasp*) and claim that you're ruining your experience by using an "inferior" controller.


----------



## Arras (Dec 29, 2014)

Par39 said:


> Yeah, I know. But at the same time, I think most of the people who like GC controller have played Smash since Melee (which I personally skipped because never owned a GC so I didn't get used to the weirdish button layout), stuck with the control scheme through Brawl and now stay with it for Smash WiiU. The only thing I find annoying about is the people who pretty much freak out when you suggest that you use some other controller (*gasp*) and claim that you're ruining your experience by using an "inferior" controller.


 
Well, you kind of are when you're using ONLY a Wiimote. I see no issues with Wiimote + nunchuk though.


----------



## ilikegoldengrahams (Dec 29, 2014)

I think it boils down to jump preferences mainly.... Since the N64 I preferred to use a button to jump as pressing up on the stick just didn't feel right. The same goes for the GC controller as I use X to jump and you can also disable pressing up to jump on the stick which is actually lovely. 

It all boils down to personal preference at the end of the day, I use inverted controls for all FPS's and no-one seems to do that any more but a freind and I both agreed that Goldeneye 64 had ruined us, but without inverting the pitch would just not work for me.


----------



## Par39 (Dec 29, 2014)

Arras said:


> Well, you kind of are when you're using ONLY a Wiimote. I see no issues with Wiimote + nunchuk though.


Well that I have to admit is slightly inferior because it lacks analogue.

With Wiimote + Nunchuck you can also turn off tap to jump and assign a jump button, I have done that. Pretty much the only difference between a GC controller and Wiimote + Nunchuck is where each button is located (I have tried a GC controller for a couple of matches).


----------



## SickPuppy (Dec 29, 2014)

Any third party game that got a xbox/ps release and didn't get a Wii U release. I'll never get to play those games, what a let down.


----------



## Trevor Belmont (Dec 29, 2014)

SickPuppy said:


> Any third party game that got a xbox/ps release and didn't get a Wii U release. I'll never get to play those games, what a let down.


 

Most of 'em, we've more than likely already played to death at this point, just in a different coat of paint.
'Aint missin' nothin' yet brotha. :-)


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 30, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Come on, guys, we all knew what Sonic Boom would be.


Sonic Boom was dead on arrival so that's not exactly a huge disappointment considering we already know the turd was coming.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 30, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Sonic Boom was dead on arrival so that's not exactly a huge disappointment considering we already know the turd was coming.


I agree 100%! Personally disappointingness doesn't equal bad. As destiny was more disappointing then sonic boom bu was also by far the better game.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 30, 2014)

ilikegoldengrahams said:


> Fair point. But there is a reason that the GC adaptor has been made exclusively for that ONE game.....


 
They release fight sticks for games like Street Fighter even though they're inferior, simply because some people are still used to the old arcade layout for fighters.
It was a nice gesture by Nintendo to release GCC support for Smash, since there is a large following of fans from the two previous generations that are used to that layout. But I don't for a second think it would have REALLY mattered. People like myself who are used to the gamecube controller would have just learned a new layout. I probably could use the Wii60 controller just fine with a bit of practice, the 3DS Smash proved that well enough. I'm quite proficient on my 3DS without having to plug a gamecube controller into it.


----------



## AceWarhead (Dec 30, 2014)

Bravely Default. Crap story, grindfest. Didn't enjoy it at all.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Dec 30, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> They release fight sticks for games like Street Fighter even though they're inferior, simply because some people are still used to the old arcade layout for fighters.
> It was a nice gesture by Nintendo to release GCC support for Smash, since there is a large following of fans from the two previous generations that are used to that layout. But I don't for a second think it would have REALLY mattered. People like myself who are used to the gamecube controller would have just learned a new layout. I probably could use the Wii60 controller just fine with a bit of practice, the 3DS Smash proved that well enough. I'm quite proficient on my 3DS without having to plug a gamecube controller into it.


 
god forbid you for call the almighty arcade sticks inferior. not really
in the vast experience I have with the relationship between people and technology I have learned that normal people isn't willing to change anything, even if is more useful/easy/whatever, just because they are used to the old methods.

remember Windows XP?? people where preparing his torches and pitchforks because they changed the start menu and now they can't let it go to the point that in Windows 10 they restored the start menu after the mayor revamp that was the start screen in Windows 8.
and if you are gonna argue that that was a radical change, every mayor change was as radical as the start screen in Windows 8
taskbar and start menu?? sure you didn't had that back in Windows 3.1.
ribbon menu?? now no one can find anything in the old menu bar of Office 2003.

/offtopic
ko, my letdown was Destiny. I was promised a Borderlands without memes and I got a Borderlands without Borderlands.


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 30, 2014)

The arcade stick is still optimal for fighting games. The only other controller I'd say is potentially a viable alternative for 6 button fighters is a fight pad


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 31, 2014)

vayanui8 said:


> The arcade stick is still optimal for fighting games. The only other controller I'd say is potentially a viable alternative for 6 button fighters is a fight pad


 
Except it's not in the slightest. Properly using a controller is much more optimal than using the gigantic ungodly arcade sticks. Fight pads are basically just a horribly laid out controller, so while they're easier to learn to use they're no more or less optimal than a standard controller.
They exist simply out of preference because fighters only ever used to be played in arcades. There's not actually any advantage to them.


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> Except it's not in the slightest. Properly using a controller is much more optimal than using the gigantic ungodly arcade sticks. Fight pads are basically just a horribly laid out controller, so while they're easier to learn to use they're no more or less optimal than a standard controller.
> They exist simply out of preference because fighters only ever used to be played in arcades. There's not actually any advantage to them.


using the triggers feels pretty unnatural with the 6 button set up. The stick can be easier to enter more complex commands too, but I can see some argument for a controller possibly being faster


----------



## Veho (Dec 31, 2014)

Mario Kart 7. I know it was released in 2011 but I only got to play it this year so it counts


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 1, 2015)

Watch_Dogs, even though I enjoyed it.


----------



## Trevor Belmont (Jan 1, 2015)

Castleian for Game Boy.
But I just played it yesterday, so it's okay.


----------



## grossaffe (Jan 1, 2015)

Trevor Belmont said:


> Castleian for Game Boy.
> But I just played it yesterday, so it's okay.


haha, I had that game.  I don't think I ever got past level 2.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Jan 1, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> Watch_Dogs, even though I enjoyed it.


Why was that a letdown?

Probably Mario Kart Super Circuit for me. The game sucks.


----------



## CompassNorth (Jan 2, 2015)

Divinity: Original Sin.
The text itself is so damn boring it really ruins the experience.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 2, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Why was that a letdown?


 

It wasn't as good as Ubisoft said so and it's a very repetitive game, like assassin's creed.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jan 2, 2015)

Destiny of course, it was ok, but it wasn't anything special. I played it on PS3 and as much I wanted the gameplay to hit me with a 2004 moment, it fails very much in that department.


----------



## TemplarGR (Jan 2, 2015)

The biggest letdown for me was Dragon Age Inquisition. I even upgraded my PC for this specific game...

Having grown-up with CRPGs, especially those from Bioware, this game was an abomination. It is not an RPG. It is an action game with cutscenes and a dialog wheel. Bad action, bad story, and horrible dialogs and voices... 5 hour content filled with mmo quests to pad the time to the 100s... A useless timesink.

Not to mention that despite using one of the best engines around, its graphics suck, and it is unoptimised... And its mouse and keyboard controls are hell...

Overall, a really bad game, and the last one i get from Bioware...


----------



## TemplarGR (Jan 2, 2015)

SickPuppy said:


> Any third party game that got a xbox/ps release and didn't get a Wii U release. I'll never get to play those games, what a let down.


 
Actually, so far the whole "next-gen" has been a letdown. The only good consoles to own right now are the 3ds and the Wii U. Especially if you have a PC to play most multiplatforms anyway...


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jan 2, 2015)

TemplarGR said:


> Actually, so far the whole "next-gen" has been a letdown. The only good consoles to own right now are the 3ds and the Wii U. Especially if you have a PC to play most multiplatforms anyway...


Well I do admit that's somewhat true, the PS4 isn't really a letdown. It has a lot of upcoming exclusives and that what Sony does best. If you wanna talk or think about a let down, we give that to the Xbox one.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 2, 2015)

Logan97 said:


> Well I do admit that's somewhat true, the PS4 isn't really a letdown. It has a lot of upcoming exclusives and that what Sony does best. If you wanna talk or think about a let down, we give that to the Xbox one.


 

So... So far the PS4 isn't a letdown, cause it has upcoming exclusives? What?


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jan 2, 2015)

Jiehfeng said:


> So... So far the PS4 isn't a letdown, cause it has upcoming exclusives? What?


 Sorry for the misunderstanding.

I'm not saying that, I'm just saying exclusives always help out for consoles. Multiplats do to but if you really pay attention to this gen, you can clearly see that this is everyone main focus.


Halo, Phantom dust, Bloodborne, Street fighter....


----------



## SickPuppy (Jan 3, 2015)

TemplarGR said:


> Actually, so far the whole "next-gen" has been a letdown. The only good consoles to own right now are the 3ds and the Wii U. Especially if you have a PC to play most multiplatforms anyway...



No gaming console here, and I have a modded PS3 for multi platform games so I can play them for free, but I want to buy some of those games for my Wii U. I changed my stance, Nintendo is a let down for not getting more third party games on the Wii U this year in 2014.


----------

